# Disque dur toshiba



## MYMYMAC (12 Février 2013)

*Bonjour à tous ,*
*Bon voilà mon chti soucis. J'ai parcouru le forum mais n'ai pas vu de sujet identique.*
*J'ai acheté un d**isque dur externe TOSHIBA portable 1000 Go - Stor.E Basics - USB 2.0 et USB 3.0  - 1To - (youpiiii je vais pouvoir copier tous mes films, mes photos et mes musiques !) et ben non ! **Je l'ai branché sur mon MACBOOK, il a bien été reconnu (sur le bureau j'ai eu l'icone du DD externe TOSHIBA) MAIS , je n'arrive pas à copier quoi que ce soit dessus. *
*Donc : y-a-t-il une astuce ou suis-je un tantinet neu-neu :rateau: ?*

*Pour info, je l'ai essayé au bureau (environnement windows et oui ... on nous offre pas des mac malheureusement) et visiblement le disque dur préfère car j'arrive à tout copier :hein:*
*Can you help me ???*

*Merci par avance *


----------



## Larme (12 Février 2013)

Le format du disque dur est sûrement en _NTFS_ (clic droit dessus/Lire les informations devrait le confirmer).
C'est un sujet multi-traité ici. Une petite recherche sur le forum avec _NTFS_ devrait te donner la solution


----------

